# [SOLVED] AMD A10-7850K motherboard?



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

anyone know a decent priced mobo(not m-atx) for this CPU
AMD A10-7850K

and would this CPU
"AMD Athlon II X4 750K CPU"
work for
Gigabyte GA-F2A55-DS3 sFM2 Motherboard


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: AMD A10-7850K motherboard?*

You can find the CPU support list for the Gigabyte motherboard here:
GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket FM2 - GA-F2A55-DS3 (rev. 1.0)

For the new CPU:
Newegg.com - ASUS A88X-PLUS FM2+ / FM2 AMD A88X (Bolton D4) HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard

is one option


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: AMD A10-7850K motherboard?*

AMD A10-7850K is not on the GA-F2A55-DS3 CPU Support list.
What's the budget for the Mobo?


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: AMD A10-7850K motherboard?*



Tyree said:


> AMD A10-7850K is not on the GA-F2A55-DS3 CPU Support list.
> What's the budget for the Mobo?


upto £70 ?


----------

